# Your Maximum Muscular Bodyweight and Measurements



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

For a drug-free athlete trying to develop maximum muscle mass, the knowledge of how much muscle can be developed without the use of anabolic drugs would be a very valuable asset. Unfortunately, because of the achievements of drug-using professional, amateur and recreational bodybuilders, many natural lifters either have no idea of their actual potential, they [...]

*Read More...*


----------

